# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Манеры общения на форуме krishna.ru, формы отстаивания своей позиции

## Кеша

Дорогие друзья!
В этой теме хотелось бы поднять вопрос манеры общения преданных на форуме, а так же обсудить формы отстаивания мнений в спорных ситуациях.
Прежде всего, нужно сказать, что многим форумам в сети очень далеко даже до той в целом уважительной атмосферы общения, которая сложилась на форуме krishna.ru
Тем не менее, часто в беседах у нас проявляется определённый уровень агрессии к собеседнику, неуважительного, пренебрежительного, насмешливого или язвительного отношения.

Цели этой темы:
1) выявить причины, приводящие к такому поведению преданного
2) с помощью коллективного разума ещё раз напомнить каждому из участников не просто о формальных правилах форума, а о философии отношений вайшнава с окружающим миром (качества вайшнава)
3) хотелось бы, чтобы каждый участник форума сделал для себя соответствующие выводы.

Итак, начну с того, что представлю своё видение проблемы.
Я глубоко убеждён, что этот вопрос напрямую связан с уровнем квалификации общающихся преданных. Причем уровень квалификации не зависит от наличия\отсутствия одного\двух инициаций. Хорошее знание шастр и умение быстро находить цитаты из книг ачарьев ещё не говорят о высокой квалификации. Можно хорошо знать шастры, но при этом по качествам находиться на низшей ступени.
В Кали-Югу большая проблема - это то, что почти каждый считает себя гуру для других, эгоцентризм процветает.
К этому добавляется ещё проблема сети Интернет, заключающаяся в том, что каждый считает себя здесь равным другому, считает, что его мнение имеет ровно такой же вес, такое же право на существование, как и мнение другого (часто более квалифицированного) собеседника. Но правильно ли это для вайшнавской среды?
Скромность, любовь, терпение и великодушие должны проявляться в наших беседах.
Мало знать шастры и качества в теории - нужно ещё и соответствовать им на практике.

Применительно к форуму, я призываю снизить уровень агрессии в сообщениях, а особенно в уточняющих вопросах. Под агрессией понимается некоторая форма вопрошания. Форма вопрощания отвечает на вопрос "КАК это было сказано?", а не "ЧТО было сказано?"
Т.е. я призываю вас не изменять сами вопросы, но прошу скорректировать их форму, посыл души, а точнее - форму дальнейшего общения с собеседником.
Задумайтесь, пожалуйста: ирония над словами другого собеседника может быть правильно принята только тогда, когда вы не находитесь в процессе спора по разные стороны баррикад. В противном случае, ваша ирония приобретает оттенок видимого высокомерия (даже если изначально высокомерие не входило в ваши планы).
Мы можем поучать других людей только тогда, когда они нас принимают за учителя. В противном случае, это рождает беспокойство и недоволсьтво со стороны собеседника. Мы должны говорить только то, что не рождает беспокойства у других людей.

Манера уважительного вайшнавского общения предполагает изобилие слов "пожалуйста", "будьте добры", "по моему мнению". Когда человек говорит "по моему мнению", то он оставляет за собеседником право остаться со своим другим мнением.
Если же выражать свои мысли в категоричной форме ("Я так сказал, точка", "Почитали бы вы лучше шастры, точка" и т.д.), то это подчеркивает некоторый эгоцентризм в рассуждениях человека.
Вайшнав с некоторым милым сожалением должен смотреть на человека, который, по его мнению, заблуждается. Милое сожаление - это доброта, а не высокомерие, не желание ткнуть носом собеседника в том, в чём он [как нам кажется] неправ.

Как я сказал, проблема в уровне квалификации: на форуме общаются в основном новички (по качествам), желающие сражаться, а не дарить любовь друг другу. Из-за этого часто в темах появляются откровенные вайшнава-апарадхи.
Многие из таких агрессивных преданных считают, что чёткое знание тонкостей шастр - это самое главное, забывая, что, может быть, ещё главнее умение применять философию шастр на практике.

Поэтому я призываю всех участников нашего форума: давайте контролировать свои мысли, свои слова в адрес собеседников, проявлять во фразах любовь и уважение, контролировать свой ум и привносить в жизнь смирение и покой!

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Светлана )

Все мы как в анекдоте про человека, похожего на Ленина, " Ладно, усы я сбрею, кепку выброшу, но умище-то куда я дену?"

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Ибо если вы будете любить любящих вас, какая вам награда? Не то же ли делают и мытари?
 И если вы приветствуете только братьев ваших, что особенного делаете? Не так же ли поступают и язычники?

Так что если нет прямых оскорблений,то все нормально.А то похоже на закон об оскорблении чувств верующих.

----------


## Кеша

Вам не кажется, что если бы старшие преданные задавали тон общения на форуме, то менее кавалифицированные "новички" смотрели бы на них как на образец? Сейчас для образца, по-моему, подходят один-два человека (спокойные в любой ситуации).
Часто пищущий просто декларирует смирение какой-то фразой, после чего идет откровенное несмирение, ещё и с отсылкой на шастры.

Шрила Прабхупада тоже часто вёл агрессивную проповедь, но на него не обижались, т.к. в его уме была любовь к заблудшим душам. Это высокий уровень, которому сложно следовать. Именно поэтому же сейчас нам не рекомендуется занимать столь категоричную позицию "ученые - дураки", "материалисты - глупцы" и т.д.

PS: цель темы не создать очередное правило поведения, а искренне обратиться к душе человека с просьбой задуматься о целях в общении.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Просто Форум как форма общения - не ведическая и потому все рано или поздно скатываются к обычному общению. При живом личном общении острее ощущается иерархия. Сразу видно и возраст человека и его статус. А на Форуме большинство участников без лиц, без дат рождения, иногда даже со странными именами. Все это не способствует духу уважения. Какой-то карнавальный балаган в масках. Сколько мы не пытались при регистарции просить и требовать от преданных быть максимально личностными, все равно большинство отстивает свое право хотя бы на частичную анонимность. Аноним чувтсует свою безнаказанность и безответственность из-за неузнанности. Можно нахамить и так и уйти неузнанным.

----------


## Кеша

> Просто Форум как форма общения - не ведическая и потому все рано или поздно скатываются к обычному общению. При живом личном общении острее ощущается иерархия. Сразу видно и возраст человека и его статус. А на Форуме большинство участников без лиц, без дат рождения, иногда даже со странными именами. Все это не способствует духу уважения. Какой-то карнавальный балаган в масках.


Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху. Вы констатировали проблему, но есть ли решение? Хотя бы теоретическое.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Решение одно - только преданное служение Кришне.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Просто Форум как форма общения - не ведическая и потому все рано или поздно скатываются к обычному общению. При живом личном общении острее ощущается иерархия. Сразу видно и возраст человека и его статус. А на Форуме большинство участников без лиц, без дат рождения, иногда даже со странными именами. Все это не способствует духу уважения. Какой-то карнавальный балаган в масках. Сколько мы не пытались при регистарции просить и требовать от преданных быть максимально личностными, все равно большинство отстивает свое право хотя бы на частичную анонимность. Аноним чувтсует свою безнаказанность и безответственность из-за неузнанности. Можно нахамить и так и уйти неузнанным.


Может быть в этом есть своя прелесть)))?Сразу видно каков человек.И нам остается самим вырабатывать смирение.Мне нравится поговорка-виноват всегда тот,кто умнее)))

----------


## Кеша

> Решение одно - только преданное служение Кришне.


Хорошее решение.
Но как оно поможет в такой ситуации:
Регистрируется новый человек на форуме и сразу же проявляет повышенную активность во всех темах форума, не проявляя при этом должных качеств.
Он не присматривается к аудитории, а сразу начинает раздавать советы (ведь он же для этого и пришел).
В результате, общение на форуме на пару недель приобретает другой градус, пока такого человека не забанят по совокупности нарушений. 
Далее он регистрируется под другим именем и всё сначала. 
Административными методами (методом кнута) это не решить, поэтому была создана эта тема, чтобы кто-то из старших преданных описал стандарт поведения, к которому желательно всем стремиться - стандарт, адаптированный именно к форуму.

Я глубоко убежден, что высокий стандарт общения на форуме можно поднять, только вдохновляя других своим примером. А для этого нужно большое количество сташрих преданных, ведущих дискуссию в правильном умонастроении.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Просто Форум как форма общения - не ведическая и потому все рано или поздно скатываются к обычному общению. Сколько мы не пытались при регистрации просить и требовать от преданных быть максимально личностными, все равно большинство отстаивает свое право хотя бы на частичную анонимность.


Это в точку. Дискуссия как форма и форум как площадка - не ведические. И тут остается либо оставить формат вопрос-ответ, либо согласиться, что потребности людей уже в такой формат не входят.

Анонимность - это и способ и средство проверить объективность. Кеша, а что если бы я зарегистрировался не под паспортным именем, а под духовным? Стали бы Вы вообще считать мои слова агрессивной манерой? Вероятнее всего, духовное имя (а наипаче фотография) послужило бы подсказкой и лишило бы непредвзято, по лицевой стоимости, так сказать, оценить содержание. Форма отстаивания мнения - представление формально-логического доказательства, фактологического доказательства, либо свидетельства из шастр. И если просят привести такое доказательство, то такая форма поведения не агрессивна. Она естественна, ведь ничего другого не придумано.

----------


## Кеша

> Кеша, а что если бы я зарегистрировался не под паспортным именем, а под духовным? Стали бы Вы вообще считать мои слова агрессивной манерой? Вероятнее всего, духовное имя (а наипаче фотография) послужило бы подсказкой и лишило бы непредвзято, по лицевой стоимости, так сказать, оценить содержание.


Вы не были причиной создания этой темы. Эта тема "рождалась" в течение долгого времени. 
В первом сообщении я подчеркнул, что наличие\отсутствие духовного посвящения (имени) не является признаком квалификации и соответствующих качеств. Это лишь показывает, что человек освоил философские азы самого учения, т.к. без этого не получишь инициацию.




> Форма отстаивания мнения - представление формально-логического доказательства, фактологического доказательства, либо свидетельства из шастр. И если просят привести такое доказательство, то такая форма поведения не агрессивна. Она естественна, ведь ничего другого не придумано.


Опять же, вы говорите про ЧТО, а я говорю про КАК. Можно дать отсылку на шастры двумя совешренно разными способами, причем в обеих ситуациях к отсылающему *формально* модераторам будет не придраться. Но отношение же в словах чувствуется.
Поэтому я и обратился к посетителям с призывом задуматься, какое общение они хотели бы видеть в обществе преданных в сети: любви или формальности.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> я призываю всех участников нашего форума: давайте контролировать свои мысли, свои слова в адрес собеседников, проявлять во фразах любовь и уважение, контролировать свой ум и привносить в жизнь смирение и покой!


а разве правил форума не достаточно?

----------


## Кеша

Честно говоря, я несколько сожалению от таких мнений  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Технически мы требуем при регистрации ставить, по крайней мере, "человеческое" имя. Это уже отсеивает наиболее неадекватных личностей. 

Вместе с тем, в интернете, действительно, сложно общаться без двойственности внутри. Когда тебя никто не видит, не хочется себя сдерживать и можно написать какую-нибудь гадость. Как это решить - я не знаю. Только воспитанием самого себя, наверное.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> нужно большое количество сташрих преданных, ведущих дискуссию в правильном умонастроении.


вот, то же, не понимаю, кто старший преданный, а кто - младший?

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> не хочется себя сдерживать и можно написать какую-нибудь гадость. Как это решить - я не знаю


А Вы старший преданный или младший? Простите, если не так спросил.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А Вы старший преданный или младший? Простите, если не так спросил.


Каждый, и я в том числе, для кого-то старший, а для кого-то младший.

----------


## Светлана )

> вот, то же, не понимаю, кто старший преданный, а кто - младший?


 Четкий критерий отличить "младшего" - стиль общения. Такой:

— А я считаю, что «бебебе» — беспроигрышный аргумент в любом споре.

— Нет, беспроигрышный аргумент — это вопрос: «И чо?»

— Я и на твое «И чо» могу сказать «бебебе».

— И чо?

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Каждый, и я в том числе, для кого-то старший, а для кого-то младший.


Значит, если Вы не знаете, как решить эту проблему, нужно спросить у старшего преданного.
это ИМХО конечно

----------


## Кеша

> вот, то же, не понимаю, кто старший преданный, а кто - младший?


Каништха-адхикари, мадхьяма-адхикари, уттама-адхикари.
Вообще говоря, всё подробно расписано в Нектаре преданности.
Т.е. надо смотреть на поведение более духовно развитого человека в иерархии и брать его за основу.
Если уровень определить сложно (например, в Интернете), то можно обратиться к опыту доступных признанных ачарьев. Например, можно смотреть видео-записи Прабхупады, его встречи с представителями СМИ. Обращать внимание на то, как он реагировал на откровенно провакационные вопросы, пулял ли сразу цитатами из шастр, в каком умонастроении находился.
Так же можно расширить понимание понятия "учитель". Каждый может одровременно и иметь учителя, и быть сам учителем для тех, кто принимает такого человека за авторитет.




> А Вы старший преданный или младший? Простите, если не так спросил.


Я младший.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Т.е. надо смотреть на поведение более духовно развитого человека в иерархии и брать его за основу.


Да, я заметил, что подражают некоторые словами, интонацией, жестами и т.д. Но это же, наверное, материальное лицемерие, а не уровень осознания себя душой?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> А Вы старший преданный или младший? Простите, если не так спросил.


Что ж никто не ответит-то?  :biggrin1: 
Андрей Сергеевич, тут не принято отвечать "да, я старший". На этот вопрос Вы почти гарантированно получите ответ как его написал Лакшмана Прана дас.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Что ж никто не ответит-то? 
> Андрей Сергеевич, тут не принято отвечать "да, я старший". На этот вопрос Вы почти гарантированно получите ответ как его написал Лакшмана Прана дас.


Нормальный ответ. Из него я понял, что этот господин - средний преданный, если так можно здесь выразиться.

----------


## Кеша

Вам ответили.



> Сообщение от Андрей Сергеевич
> 
> 
> А Вы старший преданный или младший? Простите, если не так спросил.
> 
> 
> Я младший.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Выразиться можно, но он может не согласиться.  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Что ж никто не ответит-то? 
> Андрей Сергеевич, тут не принято отвечать "да, я старший". На этот вопрос Вы почти гарантированно получите ответ как его написал Лакшмана Прана дас.


Старшим можно быть по отношению к кому-то. Нельзя быть просто "старшим".

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Старшим можно быть по отношению к кому-то. Нельзя быть просто "старшим".


значит ли это, что и среди каништха-адхикари есть деление на старших и младших, т.е. есть старший каништха и младший каништха, или это деление только для них и существует?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> значит ли это, что и среди каништха-адхикари есть деление на старших и младших, т.е. есть старший каништха и младший каништха, или это деление только для них и существует?


Да, есть такое деление.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Да, есть такое деление.


а среди мадхьяма-адхикари такое деление есть, на старших и младших?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> но есть ли решение? Хотя бы теоретическое.


Мне по душе вот такой подход (или типа того, в общем, на позитиве):



"В южно-африканском племени «Бабемба», когда кто–то ведет себя безответственно или несправедливо, все племя от мала до велика бросает свои дела и окружает провинившегося. И затем каждый член племени по–очереди говорит о хороших вещах, которые сделал человек в центре круга за свою жизнь, во всех красках и деталях.
Так может продолжаться несколько дней. По окончании круг размыкается, и племя принимает назад в свои объятия обновленного человека." 
(Юдхиштхиранатх прабху подсказал)


Как думаете, дорогие вайшнавы, это всегда работает? :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

У нас народ бывает и другой. Наверное, в нашем обществе, не всегда.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У нас народ бывает и другой. Наверное, в нашем обществе, не всегда.


В целом стойкий позитив хорошо действует в общении.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И ещё одна вещь, о которой давно хотелось написать.
В соцсетях существуют "лайки",- когда кому-то нравится твоя мысль, ставят  :good:  лайк.

На мой взгляд при адекватном общении это даёт возможность понять, что является ценным и правильным в данном коллективе. Есть поддержка от других, и ты понимаешь, что двигаешься в правильном направлении.

Может быть, на нашем форуме это тоже можно сделать?(если старшие одобрят)
 Это возможно с технической точки зрения?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Прочитав вышеизложенное скажу: Нужно просто научиться говорить правду себе о себе.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> И ещё одна вещь, о которой давно хотелось написать.
> В соцсетях существуют "лайки",- когда кому-то нравится твоя мысль, ставят  лайк.
> 
> На мой взгляд при адекватном общении это даёт возможность понять, что является ценным и правильным в данном коллективе. Есть поддержка от других, и ты понимаешь, что двигаешься в правильном направлении.
> 
> Может быть, на нашем форуме это тоже можно сделать?(если старшие одобрят)
>  Это возможно с технической точки зрения?


Кроме кнопки "нравится", на некоторых площадках общения есть кнопка "не нравится". Где-то есть плюсы и минусы. Единственное, подобное нововведение может привести к тому, что люди начнут выражать свои эмоции лайками. Я за собой заметил. Я раньше всегда писал комментарии в соцсетях, когда мне что-то нравилось, писал почему. Когда появилась система лайков и оценок, я сначала старался ее игнорировать и по-прежнему писал, но потом "система меня поглотила" и я тоже чаще стал ставить лайки. Идея неплохая. Но и у нее есть минус.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

"Лайк" не передает тех эмоций, которые можно передать в тексте или при живом общении.

----------


## Дамир

> И ещё одна вещь, о которой давно хотелось написать.
> В соцсетях существуют "лайки",- *когда кому-то нравится твоя мысль*, ставят  лайк.
> На мой взгляд при адекватном общении *это даёт возможность понять*, *что является ценным и правильным* в данном коллективе. Есть поддержка от других, *и ты понимаешь, что двигаешься в правильном направлении.*
> Может быть, на нашем форуме это тоже можно сделать?(если старшие одобрят)
>  Это возможно с технической точки зрения?


Мнение большинства, не значит выбор Истины, гораздо чаще заблуждение :

На праздник Пасхи правитель имел обычай отпускать народу одного узника, которого хотели. Был тогда у них известный узник, называемый Варавва; итак, когда собрались они, сказал им Пилат: кого хотите, чтобы я отпустил вам: Варавву, или Иисуса, называемого Христом? ибо знал, что предали Его из зависти. Но первосвященники и старейшины возбудили народ просить Варавву, а Иисуса погубить. Тогда правитель спросил их: кого из двух хотите, чтобы я отпустил вам? Они сказали: Варавву.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> "Лайк" не передает тех эмоций, которые можно передать в тексте или при живом общении.


Согласен. Лайк это скорее альтарнативный вариант, что называется "на скорую руку", для тех кто не хочет принимать участие в общении, но следит за темой и хочет выразить свое отношение к происходящему, к той или иной точке зрения. Думаю такой инструмент стал бы еще одним средством выражения своих эмоции или позиции на форуме. Не только "лайк", но и "дислайк": нравится - не нравится.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Согласен. Лайк это скорее альтарнативный вариант, что называется "на скорую руку", для тех кто не хочет принимать участие в общении, но следит за темой и хочет выразить свое отношение к происходящему, к той или иной точке зрения. Думаю такой инструмент стал бы еще одним средством выражения своих эмоции или позиции на форуме. Не только "лайк", но и "дислайк": нравится - не нравится.


Да, дислайк тоже нужен :smilies: 
Мне кажется так более живенько в форумах.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мнение большинства, не значит выбор Истины, гораздо чаще заблуждение :
> 
> На праздник Пасхи правитель имел обычай отпускать народу одного узника, которого хотели. Был тогда у них известный узник, называемый Варавва; итак, когда собрались они, сказал им Пилат: кого хотите, чтобы я отпустил вам: Варавву, или Иисуса, называемого Христом? ибо знал, что предали Его из зависти. Но первосвященники и старейшины возбудили народ просить Варавву, а Иисуса погубить. Тогда правитель спросил их: кого из двух хотите, чтобы я отпустил вам? Они сказали: Варавву.


Нуу, мы ж в вайшнавском форуме...за Варраву не будем лайкать :smilies:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Вся проблема в самой сущности ненавистного мне интернета  :smilies:  как ни стараешься, а все равно воспринимаешь людей на форуме не как живых, а как просто "ники". Видишь слова, но не видишь эмоции, не видишь ответных реакций - все это и приводит к большим заблуждениям и резким ответам - отвечаешь-то просто буковкам, а не живому человеку. Мозг думает - как буковки-то обидишь? Никак. Значит, можно идти вразнос  :smilies: 

Надо стараться, да..(

----------


## николааевич

> Просто Форум как форма общения - не ведическая...


Не согласен.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Не согласен.


Вот так и начинается наше форумское общение, от которого на определенном этапе просто хочется бежать не оглядываясь или заткнуться на веки  :lipsrsealed: 

А кто-то еще удивляется, почему старшие преданные сюда практически не заходят. Да потому, что правят бал здесь вот такие персонажи без имени, без лица, без возраста, зато с большими амбициями и правами быть несогласными. Что можно на это ответить? Человек, который ценит свое время, просто уходит от всей этой пустой и безответственной болтовни. Качество общения зависит от качества общающихся. Если общаются люди не очень высокого уровня, то что можно ожидать кроме того, что есть?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Вот вам "николааевич" к примеру. Зарегестрировался 17 марта 2013, то есть, чуть больше месяца назад. Уже имеет 4 замечания за пустословие и т.д. Попробуйте вдохновить или даже заставить его разместить свой реальный портрет, реальное имя, возраст. Не согласится, будет настаивать на своих виртуальных правах анонимности. Почему? Да потому, что невидимому легче сказать мне "не согласен" и даже не объяснить почему. Ведическое общение основано на взаимном уважении и желании служить. А здесь человек даже сам себя не уважает, раз пишет свое "имя" неправильно, да еще с маленькой буквы. Как же он других уважать будет? Извините, николааевич, это не переход на личности, а просто пример того, как и почему здесь представлен такой низкий уровень общения. Можете мне не отвечать, вы же все равно останетесь при своем анонимном мнении. Удаляюсь из темы.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Абсолютная откровенность должна быть между Учителем и учеником, анонимность - значит отворачиваться от истины. Каждый хочет, чтобы правда была на его стороне, но не каждый хочет быть на стороне правды. (Уэйтли)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Может быть, на нашем форуме это тоже можно сделать?(если старшие одобрят)
>  Это возможно с технической точки зрения?


Все это уже проходили и пробовали за долгие годы существования форума. Технически возможно, но не нужно здесь, поэтому не одобрят. Это не ведическая система. Может собраться неадекватная команда неофитов, которым делать по жизни больше нечего, и такую "демократию" здесь устроить с помощью + и - , что мало не покажется. Помогает только дифференцированный подход - допуск в разные разделы по уровню ответственности человека. И этот уровень, кстати, и может определяться наличием фото и каких-либо сведений о себе. Нет фото и сведений - можешь писать только в Гостевой и Просто так, например. А то сейчас все эти невнятные персонажи (не хочу никого обидеть, но почему-то большинство их отличаются повышенной болтливостью) уже и Традиции и в Философии заполонили собой все. Конечно, старшие не будут в такой атмосфере разговаривать. 

Раньше гораздо строже подходили к вопросу наличия фото. А сейчас уже подавляющее большинство вновь зарегистрированных без фото, и никто от них этого не требует. Старшие отличаются дифференцированным отношением в общении с разными людьми (это в характере мадхйама-адхикари), а сейчас попробуй разберись, чтобы ответить для общего блага и блага этого человека, кто что из этих "мирских имен без фото и сведений о себе" в разных темах вещает. 

Ценность для форума всей этой болтовни неофитов друг с другом без присутствия в теме старших или хотя бы инициированных - нулевая. Старшие, даже если потратят свое время на прочтение темы, сопоставив временные затраты на разгребание ментальных завалов, просто игнорируют - ведь очевидно, люди пришли на форум просто поболтать, если сами себя никак не позиционируют. А те, кто знают ценность для процесса самопознания вопрошания у старших - смиренно пишут в Вопросы-Ответы. 

Хорошо бы где-нибудь выложить тексты из книги Гоур Говинды Свами "Искусство задавать вопросы".

Если кто-то просто разговаривает друг с другом - это тоже нормально, это необходимое общение в среде равных, которое может занимать до 60% времени. Но только не надо и удивляться тогда тому, что старшие не подают пример посреди их общения, и они видят в теме лишь себе подобных - таких же персонажей без фото и сведений о себе.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

Мое мнение, что слово "неофит" оскорбительное.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Не неофиты понимают нагрузку на старших преданных и помогают форуму хотя бы тем, что их можно вообще хоть как-то выделить и запомнить по каким-то признакам (фото, аватара, подпись, город - хотя бы что-то из этого). Если никаких отличительных признаков нет, кроме мирского имени - извините, но это просто увеличение фона бесконечной болтовни. При этом еще и обижаются на слово "неофит". Так вы сделайте хотя бы что-то минимальное ради порядка на форуме, докажите хотя бы чем-то, что вы не неофиты (смысл слова - "начинающие преданные", и это как раз те, кто не способны взять на себя даже минимальную ответственность - хотя старшие их в правилах просят ставить какую-то информацию о себе).

----------


## николааевич

По-моему проблема как раз в том, что некоторым очень хочется быть "старшими", чтобы к их мнению прислушивались, а их самих уважали. Это просто тонкое сексуальное наслаждение. И это проблема не только форума.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Мое мнение, что слово "неофит" оскорбительное.


Неофит - определение ученичества. Я неофит и это не оскорбляет, а наоборот дает возможность стать смиренным и слушать старших. Стараюсь выполнять все то, что скажет духовный учитель. Прежде чем повелевать, научись повиноваться. (Солон)

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> просто хочется бежать не оглядываясь или заткнуться на веки 
> 
> А кто-то еще удивляется, почему старшие преданные сюда практически не заходят. Да потому, что правят бал здесь вот такие персонажи без имени, без лица, без возраста, зато с большими амбициями и правами быть несогласными.


Прабху, я надеюсь, что из-за одного "не согласен" Вы не примете скоропалительного решения.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Не согласен.


Аргумент?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мое мнение, что слово "неофит" оскорбительное.


Ни капли не оскорбительное.

«Неофитом называют того, чья вера шатка и неустойчива, однако со временем он может стать совершенным преданным». Все начинают преданное служение с уровня неофита, но те, кто как следует читает установленное число кругов хари-намы, шаг за шагом поднимаются на высшую ступень, становясь уттама-адхикари. Поскольку люди на Западе не способны на длительное сосредоточение при чтении мантры на четках, для них в движении сознания Кришны установлена минимальная норма - шестнадцать кругов мантры ежедневно. Однако Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасва ти Тхакур говорил, что того, кто не повторяет каждый день по меньшей мере шестьдесят четыре круга джапы (то есть сто тысяч имен), следует считать падшим (патитой). Со гласно этому критерию, практически все мы падшие, одна ко то, что мы со всей искренностью и серьезностью стараемся служить Верховному Господу, позволяет нам надеяться на милость Господа Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, которого называют патита-паваной, спасителем падших.

http://radhakrishna.clan.su/news/nek...2011-07-23-117

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

Слово, "неофит", сказанное женщиной в адрес мужчины, выглядит вдвойне оскорбительным. 
Если человек говорит, что ему неприятно, как минимум слышать такое слово в свой адрес, а другой человек, зная это, пренебрегает этим, то это оскорбительное поведение заслуживает порицания или даже наказания.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> «Неофитом называют того, чья вера шатка и неустойчива, однако со временем он может стать совершенным преданным».


Вы считаете, что Ваша вера уже устойчива?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Слово, "неофит", сказанное женщиной в адрес мужчины, выглядит вдвойне оскорбительным.


С вами не согласен. Вам на это уже ответила Kasturika d.d. Не вижу смысла продолжать дискуссию на эту тему. Все то, что сказал Кришна принимается так как Он сказал. Сказал что неофит - значит неофит и никак не иначе.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы считаете, что Ваша вера уже устойчива?


Заглянем в своё сердце и увидим. И не надо будет так долго это обсуждать :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> С вами не согласен.


А почему Вы пишете "с вами" с маленькой буквы? То же унизить меня хотите, как та женщина?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Андрей Сергеевич примите мое почтение, я ничем вас не оскорбляю, так как нахожусь с вами на равных правах, обратиться с большой буквы я могу лишь только к духовным представителям Верховного Господа.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а среди мадхьяма-адхикари такое деление есть, на старших и младших?


Да, есть.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Андрей Сергеевич примите мое почтение, я ничем вас не оскорбляю, так как нахожусь с вами на равных правах, обратиться с большой буквы я могу лишь только к духовным представителям Верховного Господа.


Вот пример нарушения элементарного человеческого этикета. По правилам русского языка обращаться на "Вы" и писать это слово с большой буквы надо ко всем незнакомым людям.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А почему Вы пишете "с вами" с маленькой буквы? То же унизить меня хотите, как та женщина?


Какая женщина Вас хотела унизить? Почему Вы так подумали?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если преданные безответственны в своем пребывании на форуме, и регистрируются так, что их почти невозможно выделить среди им подобных, что создает неразбериху и увеличивает нагрузку на участников форума, и им это уже прямо говорят те, кто здесь давно, - а в ответ идет фон "наказать, потому что мало того, что это сказано *мне, такому хорошему и совсем не неофиту, - и пусть только я об этом знаю* -  но вдобавок мне это говорит *матаджи*" ... я только руками разведу. А почему матаджи не может это сказать, в интересах общего дела, мне интересно? 

Фактически, те кто не ставят о себе информацию, но предъявляют потом претензии, что к ним-де как-то не так относятся, пожинают плоды собственной "политики конфиденциальности". 

Я давно перестала читать посты таким образом зарегистрированных и мне уже жаль модераторов, которые как-то умудряются отслеживать и запоминать, кто из них что говорит. Вряд ли здесь будут когда-нибудь относиться к анонимам всерьез. Аноним может не думая, в любой момент написать все, что угодно, чему примеров за время существования форума - сотни. Я видя за эти годы море подобных случаев, предпочитаю уже относиться к таким пользователям не так, как к другим. Хотя может быть, за их никами скрываются хорошие преданные. Если это так - почему они думают, что без информации о себе они смогут сделать здесь на форуме *хорошего* больше, чем с информацией ? Почему они думают, что все обязаны с первых же их постов догадаться, какие они хорошие? Разве не проще показать или намекнуть в аватаре или подписи, кто вы в реале и потом нормально общаться с другими в духе вайшнавского этикета?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> По правилам русского языка обращаться на "Вы" и писать это слово с большой буквы надо ко всем незнакомым людям.


Это факультативно... только в официальных письмах это обязательно. Само по себе обращение на "вы", по сравнению с обращением на "ты", - очень уважительно.

----------


## Кеша

> Мое мнение, что слово "неофит" оскорбительное.





> Слово, "неофит", сказанное женщиной в адрес мужчины, выглядит вдвойне оскорбительным. 
> Если человек говорит, что ему неприятно, как минимум слышать такое слово в свой адрес, а другой человек, зная это, пренебрегает этим, то это оскорбительное поведение заслуживает порицания или даже наказания.


Это ваше ложное эго говорит, которое не хочет признавать себя слугой, а хочет занимать позицию господина  :smilies:  Нормальное такое слово. Термин, обозначающий новичка в духовной жизни.




> А почему Вы пишете "с вами" с маленькой буквы? То же унизить меня хотите, как та женщина?


По правилам русского языка мы совсем не обязаны писать "вы" с большой буквы при обращении к людям. Это наше *право*, а не обязанность.
С большой буквы "Вы" пишется при обращении к человеку, которого *мы считаем особо уважаемым* для нас (это единичные персоны). Во всех остальных случаях можно смело писать "вы" с маленькой.




> Вот пример нарушения элементарного человеческого этикета. По правилам русского языка обращаться на "Вы" и писать это слово с большой буквы надо ко всем незнакомым людям.


Вы ошибаетесь  :smilies:  "Вы" с большой - это выражение *крайней* вежливости. Мы совсем не обязаны уважать всех подряд. С большой буквы только к тем, кого мы действительно уважаем.
Если уважительного отношения нет, то "Вы" с большой буквы - абсурд. Например, человек пишет язвительно и пишет с большой буквы.
Правила русского языка не могут заставить уважать.
Послушайте авторитетное мнение: http://www.russia.ru/video/diskurs_12945/

Что касается темы... Получается, старшие преданные просто самоустраняются. Не думаю, что это прямо так уж зависит от аватаров неофитов. Скорее, действительно, просто старшие понимают, что ничего нового для своего развития они не получат, форум с 90% новичками становится им бесполезен. Остаются лишь те, кто выполняют административные функции (модераторы, старшие проповедники, закреплённые за форумом).
И всё же, есть один маленький момент: даже если все новички выложат свои фотографии, напишут свои реальные имена, то они не смогут сделать интересным форум для старших. Поэтому все темы сводятся к обсуждению философии или цитат из шастр. Нету тем, в котором старшие делятся своим опытом в получении вкуса от воспевания Святого Имени, описанием своих отношений с Господом... Их просто не может родиться от новичков.
Плохо это или хорошо - не знаю. Может быть, форум и должен быть некоторой перевалочной базой в духовном развитии, за которой дальше наступает активное самообразование.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Вот пример нарушения элементарного человеческого этикета. По правилам русского языка обращаться на "Вы" и писать это слово с большой буквы надо ко всем незнакомым людям.





> Это факультативно... только в официальных письмах это обязательно. Само по себе обращение на "вы", по сравнению с обращением на "ты", - очень уважительно.


Мое почтение Вам Lakshmana Prana das и Вам Raja Kumari dasi - я уяснил данный урок.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Вы ошибаетесь  "Вы" с большой - это выражение *крайней* вежливости. Мы совсем не обязаны уважать всех подряд. С большой буквы только к тем, кого мы действительно уважаем.
> Если уважительного отношения нет, то "Вы" с большой буквы - абсурд. Например, человек пишет язвительно и пишет с большой буквы.
> Правила русского языка не могут заставить уважать.
> Послушайте авторитетное мнение: http://www.russia.ru/video/diskurs_12945/


Правила не могут, личные качества - да, "Вы" или "вы" в соответствии с моим положением, ниже соломы валяющейся на дороге для меня очень важно, ибо на "вы" я обращаюсь на равных правах ко всем с уважением, как к самому себе, и на "Вы" обращаюсь с глубоким почтением к духовным учителям Верховного Господа.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Получается, старшие преданные просто самоустраняются. Не думаю, что это прямо так уж зависит от аватаров неофитов. Скорее, действительно, просто старшие понимают, что ничего нового для своего развития они не получат, форум с 90% новичками становится им бесполезен.


По мне так человека сразу видно.Или он пришел просто побузить и с такими нужно поступать административно(как Вы выражаетесь),или (зависит от искусства проповедника)чем-то заинтересовать такого человека и пробудить в нем интерес к теме.Или есть и те,кто проявляет неподдельный интерес и искренность и исходя из этого,может быть,терпеть их временное,внешнее Неследование этикету.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Все понятно. Спасибо за разъяснения, матаджи Раджи Кумари и Кеша.

Hrishikesha das, прошу у Вас прощения.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Lakshmana Prana das, я смиренно, с глубоким почтением склоняюсь перед Вами. Вы меня ничем не обидели, я не знаю как быть в данной ситуации. я не достоин того, что вы сказали, я всего лишь учусь, познаю себя через откровение, это я прошу у Вас прощения.

----------


## Светлана )

Hare Krishna Прабху привел хорошую цитату:

Эффект Данинга-Крюгера.

Полная формулировка эффекта звучит так: «Люди, имеющие низкий уровень квалификации, делают ошибочные выводы и принимают неудачные решения, но не способны осознавать свои ошибки в силу своего низкого уровня квалификации».

Непонимание ошибок приводит к убеждённости в собственной правоте, а следовательно, повышению уверенности в себе и осознанию своего превосходства. Таким образом эффект Даннинга-Крюгера является психологическим парадоксом, с которым все мы нередко сталкиваемся в жизни: менее компетентные люди считают себя профессионалами, а более компетентные склонны сомневаться в себе и своих способностях.

Отправной точкой своих исследования Даннинг и Крюгер назвали знаменитые высказывания Чарльза Дарвина:
«Невежество чаще рождает уверенность, нежели знание»
и Бертрана Рассела:
«Одно из неприятных свойств нашего времени состоит в том, что те, кто испытывает уверенность, глупы, а те, кто обладает хоть каким-то воображением и пониманием, исполнены сомнений и нерешительности.»

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> А почему Вы пишете "с вами" с маленькой буквы? То же унизить меня хотите, как та женщина?


А меня в этом сообщении тоже может унизить нарушение правил русского языка, поскольку "тоже" в этом случае пишется слитно.
Неужели так сложно просто пренебречь всей этой ерундой, помня, что каждый из нас не центр вселенной? Ожидать, что форумчане только и ждут чтобы оскорбить - стоит ли на это тратить силы?  :smilies:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Это ваше ложное эго говорит, которое не хочет признавать себя слугой, а хочет занимать позицию господина


К слову, об употреблении слов.
Если "ложное эго" - это аналог "самомнения" или "эгоизма", то я категорически против такого словоупотребления.
"Ложное эго" - это термин. Перевод на русский язык термина, отсутствующего в русском языке. Вообще в европейских языках.
Если в русском языке есть слово, которое может использоваться (и должно) в этом контексте, то зачем растягивать семантику терминологического сочетания? Чтобы в итоге забыть значение термина? Или забыть русский язык?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> К слову, об употреблении слов.
> Если "ложное эго" - это аналог "самомнения" или "эгоизма", то я категорически против такого словоупотребления.
> "Ложное эго" - это термин. Перевод на русский язык термина, отсутствующего в русском языке. Вообще в европейских языках.
> Если в русском языке есть слово, которое может использоваться (и должно) в этом контексте, то зачем растягивать семантику терминологического сочетания? Чтобы в итоге забыть значение термина? Или забыть русский язык?


Ложное эго

материально оскверненное живое существо называют «обусловленным». Его ложное сознание проявляется в том, что оно считает себя порождением материальной природы. Такое сознание называют ложным эго.
/Бхагават-Гита Введение/

“Введенная в заблуждение ложным эго, обусловленная душа считает себя совершающей действия, которые на самом деле совершают три гуны материальной природы” 
/БГ 3.27/

Истинное умиротворение обретает лишь тот, кто полностью изжил в себе стремление к чувственным удовольствиям, свободен от желаний, не считает себя обладателем чего-либо и избавился от ложного эго. 
/БГ 2.71/

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Все это уже проходили и пробовали за долгие годы существования форума. Технически возможно, но не нужно здесь, поэтому не одобрят. Это не ведическая система. Может собраться неадекватная команда неофитов, которым делать по жизни больше нечего, и такую "демократию" здесь устроить с помощью + и - , что мало не покажется. Помогает только дифференцированный подход - допуск в разные разделы по уровню ответственности человека. И этот уровень, кстати, и может определяться наличием фото и каких-либо сведений о себе. Нет фото и сведений - можешь писать только в Гостевой и Просто так, например..


Это интересно. А почему не прижился такой подход?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Ложное эго
> /БГ 2.71/


Спасибо. Приведенные цитаты того, как это словосочетание использовал Шрила Прабхупада, говорят о том, что оно использовалось как перевод термина ахамкара. Ложное эго либо есть, либо его нет. Оно не может быть большим или маленьким. Это механизм соотнесения субъекта с тем, чем он не является. А для самомнения, гордыни, самости, самоуверенности и пр. есть громадное количество слов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это интересно. А почему не прижился такой подход?


Почему не прижился? Сейчас примерно так (и раньше строго просили всех аватарку ставить). Просто из Философии и Традиции могут отключить за ошибки в изложении философии. Проповедовать и излагать мысли всем надо учиться. Я потому и удивляюсь, как модераторам удается все там отслеживать и не запутаться, кто что пишет, только по нику. Прошу вновь регистрирующихся облегчить всем читателям форума труд по их идентификации. А может быть, модераторы уже и не следят. Просто надеются, что им напишут в случае чего, а никто там и не вчитывается уже особо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, Раджа Кумари матаджи! А сколько лет уже форуму?

Мне со стороны кажется, что всё-таки стало лучше на форуме. Несколько лет назад я заглянула сюда и ушла, (была неприятно удивлена, как тут выясняли отношения не по-вайшнавски) :sed:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, сейчас намного лучше ) Где-то Лакшмана Прана д. недавно отвечал про историю форума.

----------


## Mahabuddhi das

"Наезды" удалены. Товарищи, соблюдайте, пожалуйста, правила форума. Тем более, в такой теме...

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> "Наезды" удалены. Товарищи, соблюдайте, пожалуйста, правила форума. Тем более, в такой теме...


благодарю покорно

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Само по себе обращение на "вы", по сравнению с обращением на "ты", - очень уважительно.


почему к Богу обращаются на "ты"?

----------


## Светлана )

Потому что к Любимому.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Потому что к Любимому.


я вот не люблю Бога пока, а на "вы" к Нему не обращался ни разу.
да и большинство людей не любят, иначе бы не завидовали Ему, а называют "ты"

----------


## Светлана )

Ну уж у каждого свои отношения...

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> я вот не люблю Бога пока...


Наша моральная проблема – это безразличие человека к самому себе. (Э. Фром)

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Наша моральная проблема – это безразличие человека к самому себе. (Э. Фром)


Интересно, а Э. Фром знал , кем он является на самом деле, являясь атеистом? Евреи вообще считают себя самыми разумными из людей являясь, как правило материалистами, независимо к какой религиозной общине или конфессии они принадлежат. В этом их проблема - отождествление себя с телом.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Эх Андрей Сергеевич, национальность здесь не причем.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Эх Андрей Сергеевич, национальность здесь не причем.


Но градация,однако,существует.Есть цивилизованные люди и НЕ.Одним легче бороться с обусловленностью,другим НЕТ.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Эх Андрей Сергеевич, национальность здесь не причем.


равно, как и безразличие к самому себе

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Но градация,однако,существует.Есть цивилизованные люди и НЕ.Одним легче бороться с обусловленностью,другим НЕТ.


им труднее всех бороться с обусловленностью, легче притвориться, что побороли.

да простят меня модераторы за этот off topic

----------


## Дамир

> вот, то же, не понимаю, кто старший преданный, а кто - младший?


Тот кто решил, что он уже "Старший" ))

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

> Тот кто решил, что он уже "Старший" ))


Хорошее видео.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...9164#post89164
вот как раз про манеры.
хотела обратиться к модераторам-доколе на вайшнавском форуме будет процветать шовинизм?
почему всякие вновь пришедшие так свободно бросаются обвинениями в вожделении  и  неподобающем поведении-на форуме и вне его,по отношению -к совершенно незнакомым им женщинам,которые старше их как преданные,да и по возрасту тоже-скорее всего.это что за политка форума?
то в ВС висит тема про чуму западной цивилизации..вот скажите,уважаемые модераторы-если бы я открыла тему под названием- современнные мужчины-слабый пол?-вы бы ее разве не убрали?а тут пожалуйста-как будто так и надо.и вот тема выше по ссылке...

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Присоединяюсь. Феномен действительно имеет место.

----------


## Андрей Сергеевич

Форумное общение имеет одно большое преимущество - люди более естественно себя ведут и не притворяются святыми. Здесь труднее притворяться, чем на лекции или на фестивале. Общение происходит на уровне ума, разума и эго, а ум труднее контролировать, чем язык. Поэтому видно кто и что из себя представляет на самом деле. 
Но это ИМХО опять же.

----------


## Кеша

Наблюдая за форумом достаточно большое время (сначала в качестве стороннего наблюдателя, а затем и как пользователь), и уже после создания этой темы, я снова и снова убеждаюсь, что перспектив улучшения отношений между преданным в рамках форума практически нет.
Время от времени появляются новые пользователи, желающие сражаться, искать только недочёты, а обсуждать только минусы и промахи преданных, организации или интерпретации философии.
Сложно проникнуться доверием и хорошим расположением к тем, кто хочет обсуждать только негатив, кто желает только указывать на недостатки других людей или организации в целом.
К сожалению, именно такие пользователи создают самое большое количество тем и дискуссий.

Возникает новая провакационная или спорная тема на 10 страниц, пар выходит, а потом всё утихает без каких-либо результатов.
*Ещё ни разу не видел, чтобы кто-то из воинствующих изменил своё первоначальное мнение в таких спорах.* Ну и ради чего тогда это?
Раз очевидно, что наше небольшое общество, ограниченное пространством форума, не может никак повлиять друг на друга из-за нашей же с вами гордости, то не лучше ли беседовать на темы, приятные сердцу?
Проходит какое-то время, и агрессивные люди уходят, а на их место обязательно приходят новые. Происходит постоянная текучка агрессивно настроенных. К сожалению.
Есть и другие, но их видно значительно меньше, т.к. они не плодят по десятку провокационных тем.

Я хочу пояснить, что я имею в виду под "агрессивной настроенностью". Это совсем необязательно прямые оскобрления, благо до этого на этом форуме не доходит. Но часто можно встретить такой хитрый приём ума: человек декларирует своё видимое смирение словами, но позволяет при этом себе употребить одно-два слова с язвительным оттенком. Эдакая провокация относительно собеседника, которому заведомо не понравится наша фраза.

Отдельное слово хотел бы сказать про пользователей без духовных имён, проживающих в Москве. Складывается впечатление, что такой город как Москва накладывает очень большое влияние на то, что и каким образом говорит человек. Особенно это видно, когда эти люди отстаивают свою точку зрения в спорах по философии. Видимо, "дух Москвы" не может не содержать соперничества даже в беседах преданных.

С моей точки зрения, раздел по философии, *в котором может отвечать любой посетитель-новичок* - это как раз рассадник таких отношений. По философии должны говорить только те, кто имеет для этого соответствующую квалификацию. С какой стати у каждого есть право высказываться относительно того, в чем он ещё не разобрался?
И такой оценкой может стать если уж не духовный уровень (сложно определить удалённо), то стаж пребывания в сознании Кришны.
В сегодняшнем же виде "Традиция и современность" и "Философия" на 90% являются инициаторами нездоровых дискуссий.
Почему бы не сделать форум или раздел философии с гуру-опытными (например, от 20 лет в СК), а не с гуру-новичками с датой регистрации в несколько месяцев и неспособных вести диалог дружелюбно или хотя бы нейтрально?

Если вы позволите, я процитирую своё же первое сообщение из этой темы.



> Вайшнав с некоторым милым сожалением должен смотреть на человека, который, по его мнению, заблуждается. Милое сожаление - это доброта, а не высокомерие, не желание ткнуть носом собеседника в том, в чём он [как нам кажется] неправ.


С моей точки зрения, надо давать возможность высказывать свои мнения относительно традиции и философии только таким преданным. А это уже ближе к формату общения в форме "Вопрос-ответ".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо, Кеша, за Ваши предложения. 
А Вы сами не могли бы поставить аватарку (свое фото) и указать свой город?

----------


## Кеша

> А Вы сами не могли бы поставить аватарку (свое фото) и указать свой город?


Благодарю за ответ. Город я указал, но фотографию не могу разместить в настоящий момент по независящим от моего желания причинам (указал в личку), прошу прощения.

----------


## Кеша

Хочу предложить ещё такой вариант.
Во всех форумах глобального раздела "ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА" давать возможность создавать темы, комментировать и вести беседу только пользователям, дата регистрации которых составляет *более чем 6 месяцев*. Пусть всё это время человек читает форум, а не пишет.
Сейчас же складывается ситуация, что как только новый человек зарегистировался, он тут же начинает всем раздавать советы в основных разделах форума, и у него не возникает мысли о том, что для ответа (позиция учителя) нужно самому сначала обладать достаточной квалификацией ученика.
Часто сам спрашивающий находится на более высоком уровне понимания вопроса, чем отвечающий.
Поэтому нет в диалогах того уровня смирения, который необходим, как мне кажется, для обсуждения вопросов философии и традиции.

Эти 6 месяцев человек может создавать темы в разделе "Вопросы-ответы" или "Гостевая книга" и читать всё остальное, но не комментировать. Из последнего действительно важные вопросы модераторы могут перемещать в более серьёзные разделы.
Писать в разделе "Просто так" можно разрешать после 2 месяцев активности.
Такой подход так же избавит от аккаунтов-клонов забаненных людей, а участников побудит обдумывать свои комментарии более взвешено, чтобы не ждать очередные полгода. Фактически при таком подходе просто не будет смысла создавать клоны, а уровень общения, как мне кажется, должен повыситься.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Спросите, скольких участников устроит форум в режиме вопрос-ответ.
Выводы по результатам опроса пусть сделает администратор.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Я против. Кому нужно - систему все равно обойдет, а вот планка "входа" на форум для нормальных людей станет неприлично высока. Учитывая, что форумы вообще уже в середине двухтысячных приказали долго жить как явление, и активность тут это скорее исключение, чем правило - при предложенной жесткой системе форум тупо (или весело с плясками) загнется. Пусть уж так как сейчас, чем вообще никак  :smilies: 

В общем, надо оставлять как есть, ну если только чуть пересмотреть правила для модераторов - должен признаться, темы типа "ОТРЕЧЕННОСТ КРИШНЫ" (орфография автора сохранена) немного раздражают  :smilies:  плюс подкрутить систему игнора.. вот добавил я валерия олеговича в игнор-лист, а его темы все равно почему-то мне видны, это непорядок.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

на форуме реально общаются только 10 человек  остальные 200 -300 просто наблюдают .Новые правила для 10 человек нет смысла вводить.Исправить орфографию я пытался но не понятно как это делается .Что бы Роману Орлову было легче жить я его тоже вношу в список игнорирования ..........

----------


## Hanna

Валерий Олегович, поставьте свою фотку - а то мне тоже непонятно бывает, кто пишет - Романовский или Олегович, или еще кто-то без фотки и без данных...имперсонализм нам тут не нравится никому.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "ОТРЕЧЕННОСТ КРИШНЫ"


Думаю, модераторы исправят. я тоже не понимаю, как исправлять названия тем((

----------


## Валерий О.С.

вместо текстов под сообщениями лучше что бы была подпись индентификация например 35-7-ИСККОН это значит человеку 35 лет  он 7 лет прктикует сознание Кришны и находится в ИСККОН И СРАЗУ ЯСНО что это за человек и как с ним общаться

----------


## Кеша

> вместо текстов под сообщениями лучше что бы была подпись индентификация например 35-7-ИСККОН это значит человеку 35 лет  он 7 лет прктикует сознание Кришны и находится в ИСККОН И СРАЗУ ЯСНО что это за человек и как с ним общаться


Квалификация человека не зависит от выслуги лет. Судить нужно по наличию брахманических качеств. А выражается это как раз в стиле общения. Оценивать это надо администраторам авторитарно.




> Спросите, скольких участников устроит форум в режиме вопрос-ответ.
> Выводы по результатам опроса пусть сделает администратор.


А я и не предлагал устраивать демократию. Демократия - это устройство, при котором к власти приходят худшие, а не лучшие.

Я предложил поставить на первое место качество участников, а не их количество. Лучше общения меньше, но качественнее. Тем более, когда большинство посетителей не пишут, а читают. И кого они читают, я написал выше.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

по крайней мере должна быть понятна сразу религиозная направленность человека а то получается что только на 20-м сообщении становится понятно что он имперсоналист  или что он из одного из уважаемых отделений гаудия матха  и если бы это было известно сразу то и общение выстраивалось бы  иначе .

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Форум и сайт, если не ошибаюсь - проповеднического характера, посему думаю врятли так сделают, если конечно политику не поменяют  :smilies: 
Вот мне реально режет глаза, хотя особо не напрягает, - грамматика, хотя сам не особо силён в ней, но запятые расставить, и после знаков припинания *пробелы - это азы тех кто вообще читает книги, не говоря уже о книгах ШП  :mig:

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> припинания


 :biggrin1:  не не, чтобы быть граммар-наци, нужно все же самому хотя бы основы грамматики знать))

П.С. В браузерах есть встроенная система проверки орфографии  :mig:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> А я и не предлагал устраивать демократию. Демократия - это устройство, при котором к власти приходят худшие, а не лучшие.
> 
> Я предложил поставить на первое место качество участников, а не их количество. Лучше общения меньше, но качественнее. Тем более, когда большинство посетителей не пишут, а читают. И кого они читают, я написал выше.


Да какая демократия, я вовсе не о том. Спросите участников, нужен ли им форум в виде справочника FAQ. Форум для участников и существует.

----------


## Кеша

Проблема в том, что спорщиками почти всегда шастры используются как аргумент в споре (оружие, меч), а не как руководство к действию *для себя*.
Если бы каждый при чтении шастр оценивал прежде всего свои ошибки, а не ошибки других, то не возникало бы такого рвения сражаться.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

На странице где видно последние темы последние сообщения и самые популярные темы я бы убрал правила форума так как их все и так должны знать и добавил еще больше последних сообщений и тем и добавить колонку с названием -ваши предложения  он -лайн

----------


## Кеша

Прошу воспринимать эту тему не как предложения по форуму, а как призыв к ласковому (именно ласковому!) общению друг с другом.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Спросите, скольких участников устроит форум в режиме вопрос-ответ.
> Выводы по результатам опроса пусть сделает администратор.


проще просто ввести обязательный набор данных о себе... кто данные не даёт или даёт недостоверные не регистрируется...

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Вчера, нашел эту тему и решил поделиться своими мыслями на эту тему. Много всяких мыслей. Скажу, то, что бы лошадь, начала упорно работать в поле, для начала, с ней проводят большую работу по ее приручению и обучению. И в процессе этого обучения, обычное дело, что лошадь будет кусаться, брыкаться и делать всё вкривь и вкось, к этому следует быть готовым. Это логично и ожидаемо.  
Логично и ожидаемо, что ракшас вышедший из леса с клыками торчащими в разные стороны, с всклокоченными волосами и с дубиной на которой еще видна кровь съеденных им животный, обратившись сидящим на поляне брахманам, скажет, что он не согласен с их пониманием стихов второй главы Шри Бхагават гиты. Логично, что у него другое понимание. Что он не согласен.
Конечно брахманы могут вскочить и быстренько закидать ракшаса камнями, но ситуация скорее все таки комичная, и наверно лучше не кидаться камнями, а посмеяться над ней. Это будет, как-то добрее.
Наверно, наивно ожидать уважение, от ракшаса вышедшего из леса. Они всегда будут, такими приходит из леса. Так устроен лес. И тому много причин. Я когда сегодня это обдумывал, ехал в метро, и меня вывел из задумчивости крик женщины. Она бежала в толпе с людьми по платформе и за ней бежала ее малолетняя дочь, белобрысая, с косичкой. И женщина кричала ей – пошла прочь от меня. И тут я вспомнил письма детей, которые совершали попытки самоубийства, я их читал накануне. Про их жизни исковерканные равнодушием и злобой взрослых. А потом они такие выходят из леса.
Кто-то же приходит на форум за личностным отношением, за любовью хороших людей, которой им так не хватает в обычной жизни. А форум им вместо любви и личностного отношения дает правила. А правила это не любовь. Это похоже на обман. Это конечно сложно. Проще дать правила, вот мы так должны общаться, а потом может быть, когда-нибудь, когда у тебя сточатся клыки, и ты будешь чистый и воздушный, тогда, может быть, тебя примут как душу. А может быть и нет.  А как же внимание и любовь? Зачем все это, если нет внимания и любви?
Я вот тоже демон. Неофит, это тот, кто только вот получил посвящение от духовного учителя. А я даже рядом еще не стою. И я со своей демонической сущностью наблюдал, как одна матаджи на форуме пытается вразумить одного прабу. И поскольку попытки мне виделись тщетными, сказал я матаджи забить на это дело. Так и сказал – забей. Мне как демону показалось это проявлением личностного отношения. А матаджи обиделась и сказала, что я не смею и что она старшая преданная. А я и не спорил.  Я как мог, может быть и не умело и не должным образом извинился, нет у меня понимания, как это нужно было сделать, так, что бы мои извинения были приняты, но меня не простили. Матаджи не сказала мне – Илюх забей, я тебя простила. Так я с этим и живу. Сам виноват. Правила есть правила.
Всегда будет кто-то несогласен, кто-то нарубит, кто-то будет пытаться использовать форум как трибуну своих амбиций. Я просто предлагаю помнить то, что мы все вышли из леса и Бог есть любовь. Правила конечно хорошо, но если за ними не будет любви… А любви хочется сейчас и немедленно. Кто нас погладит по голове? Кто потратит на нас все свое свободное время? Кто разберется в причине нашей боли? 
У каждого свои проблемы, чужие проблемы ни кому не нужны. Это нормально. Но наверно, мы как-то должны помогать друг-другу. Я тут могу ошибаться. Примите мои поклоны и извините, если что не так.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Кто-то же приходит на форум за личностным отношением, за любовью хороших людей, которой им так не хватает в обычной жизни.


В этом их ошибка. В интернете можно найти информацию, приятную или не приятную. Но любовь в интернете не надо искать. Над любовью надо самому работать офф-лайн.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но наверно, мы как-то должны помогать друг-другу. Я тут могу ошибаться. Примите мои поклоны и извините, если что не так.


Всё так вы написали. Мы это все чувствуем также.

 Но, как написал Лакшмана Прана прабху, на форуме мы можем помогать друг другу цитатами, знаниями, каким-то практическим опытом, можем посоветовать нама-хатту или помочь найти друзей в городе. Форум - это как стартовая площадка, не стоит ожидать многого. Любовь преданных раскроется только в личном общении. А тут мы иногда совершенно иные, чем в жизни. Очередная иллюзия :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ввести обязательный набор данных о себе... кто данные не даёт или даёт недостоверные не регистрируется...


я тоже хотела это предложить. (или такую систему уже пробовали на старом форуме?)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> я тоже хотела это предложить. (или такую систему уже пробовали на старом форуме?)


Нет, не пробовали. Как все эти данные проверять? И кто этим будет заниматься? Придется проверять каждого участника форума. Тут своя служба безопасности нужна  :smilies:

----------


## Лена

свобода слова всем дается  :smilies:  потом  получают по карме  :umnik2:  кто-то так  :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Нет, не пробовали. Как все эти данные проверять? И кто этим будет заниматься? Придется проверять каждого участника форума. Тут своя служба безопасности нужна


Я как то не подумала, что на духовном форуме кто-то может обманывать  :doom:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Но ведь это его проблемы? :smilies:

----------


## ilkonstantinov

лекция Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами на тему общения
http://saranagati.ru/lectures/lectur...-06-25-11.html

----------


## Светлана )

> ...  
> Логично и ожидаемо, что ракшас вышедший из леса ..., обратившись сидящим на поляне брахманам, скажет, что он не согласен с их пониманием стихов второй главы Шри Бхагават гиты. Логично, что у него другое понимание...
> Конечно брахманы могут вскочить и быстренько закидать ракшаса камнями, но ситуация скорее все таки комичная, и наверно лучше не кидаться камнями, а посмеяться над ней. Это будет, как-то добрее...
> ... Они всегда будут, такими приходит из леса... Я просто предлагаю помнить то, что мы все вышли из леса и Бог есть любовь..


Вот, точно Вы об этом сказали.

----------

